# Brake Controller Question



## buckbs (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm a newbie, so I need some advice from you "old gurus".  I have a new F-350 tubodiesel and had the Newmar dealer install the fifth wheel hitch and the brake controller when I bought the new Kountry Star fifth wheel.

When I am unhooked, sometimes the Tekonsha Voyager brake controller has the green light glowing even though I am unhooked, and it will go that way for days.  Later on the light will go out for a week or so, then all at once the green light will glow again ...... whether I have the ignition on or not.  I have a feeling that the ****** dealer installed the wiring the wrong way and I have a short.  Whether the green light is supposed to be on all the time, I do not know, but I do know that something is wrong when it glows half the time, and half the time does not.

Could use your adivice so that I can give the dealer hell the next time that I take the rig over to their lot.  I do not want to have problems with loss of brakes sometime in the future when I have all that weight hooked up behind me.

Thanks,
buckbs
2002 F-350 PSD dualie, 4.10, P.S., auto, camper package
2002 Newmar Kountry Star 35LKSA


----------



## lookn-ahead (Jan 20, 2003)

Brake Controller Question

I have the Teknosha controller on my 22'gooseneck stock trailer.  The light stays on when the trailer is hooked up.  I think the connection completes a circuit and lets you know the controller is in operation.  If the light is not working when the trailer is plugged in, then you probably don't have brakes at that time.  I have never seen my light on when the trailer was not plugged in. Sounds like you may have a loose wire or a piece of wire in the connection.  Needs to go back to the dealer or hitch shop for a look-see.
good luck


----------



## Gary B (Jan 20, 2003)

Brake Controller Question

I agree with look-ahead, the light should be out when not connected.  I am guessing but too think its probaly a strand of wire touching. Have the dealer check it out.


----------



## tlary (Feb 4, 2003)

Brake Controller Question

I had a similar situation but with a different controller that the one that you mentioned.  I monitored the occurance and discoveere that it was occuring during damp/rainy weather.  Re-wrapping some of the wires to keep the water out solved my problee.


----------



## hertig (Feb 4, 2003)

Brake Controller Question

I have the Tekonsha Prodigy, which gives a lot of info when connected.  When it is disconnected, a red light comes on when I first touch the brake pedal, and stays on until a while after I switch off the ignition.


----------

